# THREADS



## smokingvic (Dec 8, 2012)

Why isn't my threads in the order of dates and where and how or do I have to move the threads to another location to keep them organized .Any Info. on this would be very helpful or anything else that i need to know about threads. TRYING TO BE MORE ORGANIZED !!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm not really sure what you mean. Where are you looking at your threads? If you are looking at them in the forums then they are going to be in order of the last post to it. For example, a thread that was started 2 years ago and had a reply to it today would be at the top of the list.

You can subscribe to them but the order will still change anytime someone replies to a thread.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 8, 2012)

OK it just hit me, you're probably talking about seeing all threads you started in your profile page. You have the option to list them by "Relevance" or "Recency", Relevance will just put them in some random order where Recency will list them by the date of the last reply.


----------



## smokingvic (Dec 8, 2012)

OK Thanks for the info , yes I am looking at them in the forums , do I leave them in the forums or do I move them somewhere so there is not so many to look at all the time.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 8, 2012)

You can't move them, they are in public forums so everyone can see them. You can subscribe to them and you will have all the threads you want to see in one place. At the top of the thread right under the thread title there is a button "Subscribe", click that and it will save it in your "Subscriptions". At the top right of every page right under the "Chat" button you will see "Subscriptions", click that and it will take you to all the threads you have subscribed to.


----------



## smokingvic (Dec 8, 2012)

OK thanks again , I will give it a try in the subscribed .    THANKS !!!!


----------



## smokingvic (Dec 12, 2012)

THKS ,  S2K9K , Why does my threads stay only in edit my subscriptions button and not on my thread button, my forums is OK in my EMS and also in my forums button ,   AGAIN THANKS FOR YOUR HELP !!!   I'M LEARNING ????


----------

